# Baron Hogarth



## graysonlad (Feb 3, 2009)

Does anyone have any information on this ship the Baron Hogarth? At least I think that was the name, see below.

In the late 5o's early 60's I worked on a Baron boat in Graysons No1 dry dock. It was winter time and the ship had been shut down for boiler and engine work, it was freezing. This boat was a very old one and had been or was still a coal burner. 
There was a ally way on each side of the main deck midships and the engineers cabins opened out on to this and it was close to what I think were the bunkers.
I was an apprentice and I recall one night working late on the ship. The boilers and engine were working again and the old ship was coming back to life, she was off on the early morning tide. That night I recall talking to a very elderly ships engineer who was very distressed, he had just joined and was seeing the ship for the first time and did not want to sail on her. From what I could gather he had a number of DR's or worse and he said he had no other options but to go.
When I came into work the following day the ship had sailed and into a roaring gale. Later, I heard she had sunk soon after leaving the yard.
Now in later life, I wondered if I had imagined it. I have looked at a list of Hogarth ships but have not found anything, I have possibly got the wrong ships name.

Graysonlad


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Miramar doesn't have a Baron Hogarth listed. 
You may be getting confused because all the Baron boats belonged to Hogarth of Glasgow.


----------



## zelo1954 (Apr 5, 2005)

In later years it is easy to get separate incidents muddled. You may be thinking of ADELFOTIS II (ex-Baron Stranraer of 1929). This from the Northern Echo about a similar incident to yours in 1963:

Off the mouth of the Tyne, the 6,224 ton Greek vessel Adelfotis had developed steering problems and was being dashed against the notorious Black Midden Rocks.

She'd left the Tees a few hours earlier, 23 men and Manuella, a two-month-old puppy. Funny how they always remember the name of the dog.

Storm increasing, the Adelfotis lurched from the rocks to the side of the pier before grounding near the Groyne sands. It was a job for the Voluntary Life Brigade, for rockets, for breeches buoys and for bits of bairns.

Dennis Teale, called from his bed, was a 14-year-old Sea Scout, his mate Ian Robertson two years older. Learning the ropes, as it were, and all they had was duffel coats against the elements.

"That storm was quite incredible," recalls Dennis, summoned to assist the VLB. "I remember getting home and my face cracking when I smiled, there was that much sand and salt in it."


----------



## ChrisHBWB (Feb 12, 2010)

Hello,

I have posted 2 photos of the wrecked ADELFOTIS II, ex BARON STRANRAER in the gallery.

Regards,
Chris


----------

